# Wind chimes



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Yo peeps

Can anyone advise where I can purchase some wind chimes from please? :confused2:

Ta very muchly


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Have you tried Lifestyle in Centrepoint? I remember seeing some a long time ago.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

The One also has them, and so do the stands outside Carrefour at MOE and Ikea at Festival City that carry feng shui/Buddhist/inciense, etc kind of stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

So does Ace Hardware, in the gardening section


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What an odd first post... digging up a very old thread.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Don't buy the chimes... you'll just annoy your neighbours.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread just seems to attract strange first posts... 

Love the California education system.... .........


----------

